# Onkyo TX-SR608



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys, noob to the forum here. Been a AV enthusisest for years now. Ok, Well I just did some upgrading to my HT system. I currently have been using a JVC 5.1 receiver since cerca 2002. Pulled the trigger on a new Onkyo TX SR608 this morning. I've been doing a lot of research and man things have changed in the past few years. I made sure my new receeiver would had 1.4a HDMI connections and 1080p output. This onkyo sure looks like an upgrade from what I have. What is the word on the street/forum on the TX SR608? I'm not rich, just enjoy movies on the weekends. So I was looking for something in the 500 bux or less catagory. Planning on using 5.1 only... even though it's 7.1.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the Shack!

The 608 is a good receiver and given you wanted HDMI1.4 then for the price you have a receiver that will last you quite some time. What speakers are you using with the system?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you can move up to the 700 series, you'll get a more powerful version of Audyssey room correction, but I wouldn't get too hung up on that.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Good deal guys. Looks like this is a very helpful forum. AV is quickly becoming my new "hobby" since i'm so tied up with work, and just quit mountain biking for many reasons. Sounds like I did the right thing with the SR608. I was looking at the new network 7xx but it was going to cost me a few more bills and put me well over the 500 budget, when I got this one shipped to the door from crutchfield for $449!!! (NEW). cheapest price I could find anywhere on the net. 

One question I have is, are all HDMI cables the same? In terms of 1.3 and 1.4. Or is that marketing hype that a HDMI cable is 1.4a approved, or can be used on 1.4a and others are 1.3a?? I generally buy the cheapest cable with gold connectors... not really into paying for names on cables. Am I wrong here? I just picked up a Vizio 6' HDMI gold cable from Wally world for $28. I have no idea if it's 1.4 or 1.3 if that's true.

As for my speakers, I am running Infinity Beta 50 Towers up front and a C360 center channel. How do these speakers stack up in the HT world? I've had these for about 3yrs and they seem good to me. They're by no means small or light weight. I have no rear/surround speakers at this time. Not sure where to mount them in the house, or what kind to buy... been looking for over a year. Been sporting the 3.1 lately.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The HDMI association has finally stepped in to cut the bull from HDMI cable marketing. Regardless of the silver, gold, or unicorn dust used in the manufacturing process, in the eyes of the HDMI assoc., there are only 4 kinds of 1.4 cables: Standard or Hi-Speed, and Ethernet or non-ethernet. Unless you have a 3D or HDMI ethernet connected source (few people do), you just need an HDMI 1.3a or 1.4 HighSpeed cable.

Monoprice is where I buy all mine, if you want something fancier, check out bluejeans cables.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you know if it's "high speed"? Is that something that should be right on the package?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It should state so clearly (ignore marketing hype of various forms of High Speed, it either is, or it isn't).

A packaged cable should have one of the 5 logos seen here (I forgot about automotive cable, the 5th kind): http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/trademark_logo_pub.aspx


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice.. thanks for the link. does it give you a better picture or anything to go with HDMI High Speed w/Ethernet vs w/out ethernet?


What about my Infinity Beta 50's and C360 center. Are they decent?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Infinity Betas are one of the best budget speakers ever sold. Huge value.

Ethernet will have no effect unless you are connecting two devices which can take advantage of it. I'm not aware of a single one on the market yet, but I haven't done a lot of research either.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Well obviously walmart is not the cheapest place for HDMI cables. Crutchfield even is cheaper... The Vizio cable I got is not high speed. it's a 6' standard gold plated HDMI cable. I want to take advantage of the audio return feature so I don't have to run one more cable to listen to TV shows on the HT. So I need new HDMI cables... Being I have an ordered with Crutchfield and it hasn't shipped, the obvoius thing is have them throw in two cables. I need a 3' (BD player to Reciever) and a 6' (for TV to receiver). Have you guys heard of AudioQuest Pearl? they also make a AudioQuest Forest which is more expensive.


So sounds like my system is shaping up to be the best bang for the buck HT. I got my Beta's new, sealed box, for dirt cheap.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does you TV support audio return?

Unfortunately, monoprice does not have HDMI 1.4 cables yet, but the audioquest looks a little pricey. Try the shack store: http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...cs-493964-hdmi+14+cable-sr-1-Electronics.html


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if my TV does. I just got it this past weekend. Upgraded my 2003 55" Projection Mitsubishi (wood box) to a 63" Samsung Plasma; PN63C550. I'm about 10yrs behind except for my 3 speakers and blue ray player. I'm trying to get caught up in a matter of days.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Updated my signature, so you can see everything I have thus far. Next thing I buy needs to be surround speakers. I'll start a new post in about 2 months when I recouple my money fund


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think it does support return channel based on a quick google search, so any HDMI 1.3 cable will work for your needs. For surrounds, if you could find some Beta 10 or 20s, that would be great, but they are hard to come by. Try the new Infinity Primus series, should be similar.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

So you're saying all I need is a "HIGH SPEED" HDMI cable, correct? Or the standard HDMI? 

I've always like Infinity speakers when comparing them to competitor's price range. I'll look around for some 10's or 20's.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi-Speed to support 1080p.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

10-4 good buddy. man you have been helpful. thank you! You're right, I like the Beta 10 or 20's. Choices... the 20's (6.5") are pretty large. I'll either be mounting them on wall brackets up high pointing down or putting them on tall stands. The 10's (5") would no doubt look a lot better being much smaller. I also noticed they make a Beta HCS Satellite (4") which would really look nice in the rear. 

On a side note, I see they make a Beta ES250 bipole speaker. Could I use this in 7.1 compare to just using the Beta 10's in 5.1? I'm just not sure how you point/aim these bipole speakers...

Ok.... Other than the ES250's.. the Betas are all sold. can't find them anywhere.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A bi-pole speaker is only fed a single signal, not two signals. Even with a bi-pole speaker you'd be at 5.1

Bi-pole are also a little particular about placement. Google "bi-pole speaker placement" to learn more.

I'd stick with a monopole in whatever size works best.


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

I have heard nothing but good things about that receiver. It sounds like a good low cost upgrade to me. I am looking at getting one of the new pioneer elite models myself. I am not to sure about all of this 3D stuff but it would be good to have it just is case. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Does you TV support audio return?
> 
> Unfortunately, monoprice does not have HDMI 1.4 cables yet, but the audioquest looks a little pricey. Try the shack store: http://www.hometheatershack.com/hom...cs-493964-hdmi+14+cable-sr-1-Electronics.html


I've been told that they are the same as the 1.3 cables and believe that someone from monoprice told me their cables would in fact work for 1.4. I don't know when that conversation happened, but I think you'd be ok giving it a go. Their cables are pretty inexpensive and their customer service is excellent too.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I am running the spiritual predecessor of the 608, the 605, which was the first AVR to be released that supported onboard decoding of the TrueHD/Master Audio surround codecs via HDMI 1.3a. Since the release of the 608, it was shocking to see Onkyo putting THX certification and up to 100 rated watts per channel into a "600" series receiver -- refreshingly shocking, I mean. Still no preouts, but hence what you get in this price class. I have always wondered if the 608 was worth upgrading to from the 605, for those of us who jumped on the 605 when it was released; I'm sure the "10 watts" extra per channel is negligible, but the entire package may simply sound better as a whole.

Please give us some more feedback regarding your experiences so far with the 608! :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think if you're going to upgrade, you should go with at least the 708 which includes pre-outs and a more advanced version of Audyssey. Otherwise, I think the differences between the 605 and 608 are negligible and not worth several hundred dollars.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I think if you're going to upgrade, you should go with at least the 708 which includes pre-outs and a more advanced version of Audyssey. Otherwise, I think the differences between the 605 and 608 are negligible and not worth several hundred dollars.


Understood and acknowledged. Thank you. :T


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you had any "yellow blob" problems with the sxrd? I've had my OB replaced twice now. It is working great at the moment. I don't think i would ever buy another Sony tv after that. They did replace it both times without any charge to me but its the point that they knew and tried to deny it for the longest time. Sort of like Apple and the new iphone problems.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

nordraw said:


> Have you had any "yellow blob" problems with the sxrd? I've had my OB replaced twice now. It is working great at the moment. I don't think i would ever buy another Sony tv after that. They did replace it both times without any charge to me but its the point that they knew and tried to deny it for the longest time. Sort of like Apple and the new iphone problems.


Welcome to the Shack!

I assume you're addressing me with regard to the SXRD; if not, I apologize. I have not had any issues with this set from the day we bought it -- no yellow/green blobs, no premature bulbs...in fact, we are STILL on the same factory bulb all these years later. The PQ of this rear pro is smooth and film like, but I actually prefer that "jumping off the screen" and surreal look the 120Hz LCD sets give, so I am going to be looking to replace it at some point for at least a 60" display.


----------

